# Safety Related Jobs In OZ



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi, I'm working in S'pore as a registered safety officer for about 8 years. I'm looking for safety related jobs in Australia. Anyone has any idea where I can find safelty related jobs in Australia? What are the requirements to be registered as a safety officer in Australia? Hope to hear from you guys.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Can you define what a 'safety related job' is?



Mike_raj said:


> Hi, I'm working in S'pore as a registered safety officer for about 8 years. I'm looking for safety related jobs in Australia. Anyone has any idea where I can find safelty related jobs in Australia? What are the requirements to be registered as a safety officer in Australia? Hope to hear from you guys.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Workplace Safety & Health Officer*



amaslam said:


> Can you define what a 'safety related job' is?


I'm actually a registered Workplace Safety & Health Officer in Singapore. I think in Australia they have a similar job, but the legal requirements might be different.
If you can give me some info on how I can register myself with the Australian authorities as a Safety professional, that will be helpful. And how can I find safety related jobs in Australia. Can I do that from singapore? Thanks.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

In Australia they call it OHS (Occupational Health and Safety). You'd need to start first with the agency that assesses the skill. Look at the skills list on the Immi.gov.au website to find the appropriate agency. 

Whether you can get such jobs from Singapore I don't know. Unless you have highly sought after skill it is doubtful unless you are here in AU to interview.



Mike_raj said:


> I'm actually a registered Workplace Safety & Health Officer in Singapore. I think in Australia they have a similar job, but the legal requirements might be different.
> If you can give me some info on how I can register myself with the Australian authorities as a Safety professional, that will be helpful. And how can I find safety related jobs in Australia. Can I do that from singapore? Thanks.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Occupational Safety Jobs*

Hi,
Do you think if I come to Australia on a tourist visa and look for Occupational Safety related jobs, I can find some jobs and go for interviews.
Or should take Occupational Safety courses in Australia maybe on a student visa and then my chances of finding Occupational Safety related jobs will be better?
What Occupational Safety courses can I take in Australia?

Please advise.

Thank you.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Visitor visa - I doubt any interest

Student and take OH&S course, maybe better.



Mike_raj said:


> Hi,
> Do you think if I come to Australia on a tourist visa and look for Occupational Safety related jobs, I can find some jobs and go for interviews.
> Or should take Occupational Safety courses in Australia maybe on a student visa and then my chances of finding Occupational Safety related jobs will be better?
> What Occupational Safety courses can I take in Australia?
> ...


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Any Singapore Safety Officers who Migrated To Australia ?*

Hi,

Are there any Singapore Safety Officers who migrated to Australia here?
If there are, please provide me with some info regarding Occupational Safety related jobs in Australia and what is the best way to migrate to Australia for a Singapore registered Safety Officer.

Hope to receive more info from Singapore guys and gals in Australia.

Thanks.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are there any Singapore Safety Officers who migrated to Australia here?
> If there are, please provide me with some info regarding Occupational Safety related jobs in Australia and what is the best way to migrate to Australia for a Singapore registered Safety Officer.
> ...


I don't know anyone in the sector who came in from Singapore but I know heaps in the sector. I'm afraid that you'll need a Masters degree here to do it so a good option would be to come here do the masters and network and through that you should be able to acquire work.


----------



## CharleyFarleys (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi

I just read your reply - we are in the process of applying for jobs in Australia from the UK. My husband currently runs his own consultancy company in the UK and has 15+ years experience has the necessary qualifications but not at degree level. Would he not be considered for any jobs in Health and Safety without a degree?
Your advice would be greatly appreciated.
M


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Occupational Safety & Health Jobs*

Hi,

I was also wondering whether there are any recruitment agents specialising in safety realted jobs recruitment.

If anyone got info, please let us know.

Any person working in safety related jobs in OZ, please also share your experiences on gettingjobs in OZ and what are the expectations of employers for safety jobs.

Hope to hear from you guys soon.





CharleyFarleys said:


> Hi
> 
> I just read your reply - we are in the process of applying for jobs in Australia from the UK. My husband currently runs his own consultancy company in the UK and has 15+ years experience has the necessary qualifications but not at degree level. Would he not be considered for any jobs in Health and Safety without a degree?
> Your advice would be greatly appreciated.
> M


----------



## CharleyFarleys (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi
did you get any advice on Health and Safety job angencies in Australia. With my husband's age and the visa limits etc he would be looking at going over and arranging a few interviews this is quite costly. Have you had any luck?
Michele


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,

No info from anyone yet. I'm also hoping that someone will provide some info.
So your husband is going there to get some interviews done.
Ya, I think that might be costly. But it might be worth the try.
So which part of Oz is he going to? Does he know anyone there?

Keep me posted if you get any info.

Good Luck !
Bye


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Are there Occupational Safety & Health Courses In TAFE ?*

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone knows about any Occupational Safety & Health courses in TAFE institutes? I'm actually looking for certificate, diploma and advanced diploma level courses.

If you have any info on the above courses, please share with me.

Thanks.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You will get many links if you Google: TAFE OHS



Mike_raj said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone knows about any Occupational Safety & Health courses in TAFE institutes? I'm actually looking for certificate, diploma and advanced diploma level courses.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Are there Occupational Safety & Health Courses In TAFE ?*

Hi amaslam,

I googled and found the OHS courses in TAFE. But they are all part-time courses.
As an international student on student visa, I'm afraid I can't take these courses.
Are there any full-time OHS courses in TAFE for international students?

Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Full Time TAFE OHS Courses*



Mike_raj said:


> Hi amaslam,
> 
> I googled and found the OHS courses in TAFE. But they are all part-time courses.
> As an international student on student visa, I'm afraid I can't take these courses.
> ...



Hi Everyone,

Has anyone got any info about full time TAFE OHS courses?
If you have please share with me.

Hope to hear from someone out there.

Bye!


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*NEBOSH Courses In Australia*

Hi Guys,

Came across this NEBOSH courses that are being held in Perth.
You can look at the website below for further info.

Full-time NEBOSH International General Certificate in Occupational Safety & - Health, Perth, Australia | KBA Training Centre Pte Ltd

I think it might be a good thing to attend the NEBOSH course in Perth and 
network with the Aussie guys attending the course.
Who knows we might get some contacts from there regrading OSH jobs in 
OZ.

So what do you think?
Please share your views.

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Occupational Health & Safety Courses in Polytechnic West*

Hi Guys,

Came across the following distance education courses from Polytechnic West while surfing the net:

1. Certificate III of Occupation Health and Safety BSB30307
2. Certificate IV of Occupational Health and Safety BSB41407
3. Diploma of Occupational Health and Safety BSB51307
4. Advanced Diploma of Occupational Health and Safety BSB60607

The courses can be done either
I found that many OHS related jobs in seek.com.au requesting for certificate IV, diploma in occupational safety & health qualifications.

So I think that by doing the above courses, the chances of securing a OHS related jobs are better.
I enquired from Polytechnic West about the courses and they told me that if there is a demand they would also conduct full time courses.

Guys please give me your comments.

Hope to hear from you soon.

Thanks & bye!

Mike


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Safety Jobs In The Mining Industry*

Hi guys,

Does anyone got any information (salary, qualifications needed, etc.) about occupational safety & health jobs in the mining industry?

Hope to hear from you guys.

Bye!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Mike_raj:

OH&S has been added to the SOL. You might be able to get certified easier now with it being there.

Please read this thread and re-do the point test with the new occupation code.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/80464-new-skilled-occupation-list.html

Good luck 



Mike_raj said:


> Hi,
> 
> No info from anyone yet. I'm also hoping that someone will provide some info.
> So your husband is going there to get some interviews done.
> ...


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Occupational Safety & Health Advisor*

Hi Amaslam,

Great News!
Glad to know that Occupational Safety & Health Advisor has been added to the new SOL.

I don't have a degree in OHS but I have about 7 years experience working as a Workplace Safety & Health Officer, can I still apply for the skilled migration?

Please advise.
Thanks.

Mike





amaslam said:


> Hi Mike_raj:
> 
> OH&S has been added to the SOL. You might be able to get certified easier now with it being there.
> 
> ...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Mike:

I cannot answer if you can or can't because that would depend on the requirements set by the assessing agency (at this time I'm not sure who that is but it could be Vetassess, contact them and ask). 

In some occupations experience is counted in place of a degree. For example in IT there is a route called RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning). A similar route could exist for you but the assessing agency is the one that has those details. Now that the skill is on the SOL you can enquire from them and ask. 



Mike_raj said:


> Hi Amaslam,
> 
> Great News!
> Glad to know that Occupational Safety & Health Advisor has been added to the new SOL.
> ...


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Any Occupational Safety & Health Officer migrating To Oz?*

Hi,

Is there any Occupational Safety & Health Officers migrating to Oz?
Would like to share experiences in finding jobs in Oz.

Anyone in the occupational safety and health field, please share your 
experiences in migrating to Oz as well as finding a job in Oz.

Hope to hear from you soon.

Mike


----------



## Striped Marlin (Nov 1, 2012)

Mike, 

I'm also in HSE, working in Singapore.
May move to Aus. within next 2 years, God Willing.

There are numerous opportunities in the Resource Sector, even for non-degree holders in Occupational Safety and Health.

In fact there are sites run by the Oz goverment which are migrant-friendly. These jobs are first released to local Australians, and if they don't take up the jobs, then its released to interested migrants. Mostly Fly-in/fly-out jobs
Not sure if you are aware of this, but let me know if you need more information.

A lot of Oil/Gas and Mining jobs in NorthWest WA, near Port Dampier/Hedland/Karratha etc. Also many mining jobs also in Queensland.

rgds,


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Hello*



Striped Marlin said:


> Mike,
> 
> I'm also in HSE, working in Singapore.
> May move to Aus. within next 2 years, God Willing.
> ...


Hi,
Glad to know somebody in occupational safety & health.
I've been trying to know people from the OHS field who want to migrate to Oz, but till now you are the only one who responded. Thanks bro.

So bro can you give me some info about the sites run ny the Oz government.
Where are you working? Are you in the oil/gas?
So what are your preparations for going to Oz? Have you done
anything yet?

I'm in construction. working as safety officer/eco.

You can PM me if you want.
Hope to hear from you.

Thanks again, bro.


----------



## Striped Marlin (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Mike,

how to "PM" you?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Striped Marlin said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> how to "PM" you?


Sorry Bro, You can't PM yet.
You just Joined.
You can email me [email protected]


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello Bro,

So how's things with you.
Any luck with safety jobs in Oz?

Mike


----------



## Striped Marlin (Nov 1, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Hello Bro,
> 
> So how's things with you.
> Any luck with safety jobs in Oz?
> ...


Hi mike, not really man. I'm still trying to figure out the necessary qualification required. Cert IV OHS is mentioned quite a bit, but to me it appears to be very basic. So, may need something more substantial. Online learning may be an option. But don't really feel like studying any more. .... But may have no choice ...


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Safety Courses In Oz*



Striped Marlin said:


> Hi mike, not really man. I'm still trying to figure out the necessary qualification required. Cert IV OHS is mentioned quite a bit, but to me it appears to be very basic. So, may need something more substantial. Online learning may be an option. But don't really feel like studying any more. .... But may have no choice ...


Bro,

You can check out the safety courses from Polytechnic West (Australian Centre for Work Safety).
Came across them in the internet.

They are offering the following courses:

Certificate III In Occupational Health And Safety
Certificate IV In Occupational Health And Safety
Diploma In Occupational Health And Safety
Advanced Diploma In Occupational Health And Safety

Their contact details are:
Polytechnic West (Australian Centre for Work Safety) > Home / [email protected] / Ph: 9267 7353

I'm not sure whether they offer online courses but you can find out from them.

Hope the info is helpful to you.
Let me know also of the outcome.

Mike


----------



## Striped Marlin (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks man.
But I'm really not keen on studies anymore . I guess I will apply for jobs first. Only if no choice, then I will consider ...


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Bro,

How are you doing?

Any update on your Oz move ?


----------



## Striped Marlin (Nov 1, 2012)

Not really man. No job yet... but have not gone all out yet also...

One thing i found out that they (colleges) gives credit if you have prior qualifications, such a SOTC or Specialist WSH Diploma. That means you don't need to do a full Cert IV course for example if you have S'pore qualification. Its called Recognized Prior Learning (RPL).

I checked, only need to do one course in CERT IV to get full certificate (on Aussie legislations). Can be done online. But there is a fee for credits accepted, works out about AUD $640. But still better than paying the full AUD $1400, and wasting time taking all the courses online.

That information, I got from National Safety Certification Australia, NSCA.
National Safety Council of Australia | Safety Training & Education | Education and Qualifications | Cert IV in Occupational Health & Safety | Recognition of Prior Learning. They did a free assessment for me.

One more thing, you should look into Safety Institute of Australia, 
Safety Institute of Australia Home - Safety Institute of Australia

Very important information on qualifications and memberships.

I think best is to get some kind of Aussie training, and CERT IV is minimum. Of course, better to Diploma or more. Maybe you already have this, then it becomes easier...


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Bro,

Thanks for the info.
I have a degree in Safety which I did in PSB Academy. So I guess I don't have to take the cert IV.
But my problem is I need to have one year post qualification experience, that is I need one year experience after the degree. So I can only apply for PR around December 2013.

Hopefully nothing changes before Dec 2013. I also need to do my IELTS.

As for job hunting, I've not done anything yet. Maybe I should prepare my resume and start sending while waiting for Dec 2013.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Happy New Year, Bro.
So how's everything with you?

Any updates on your plan for Oz ?

Regards

Mike


----------



## Striped Marlin (Nov 1, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Happy New Year, Bro.
> So how's everything with you?
> 
> Any updates on your plan for Oz ?
> ...




hey Mike, greetings to you too...
No plans yet bro...basically I've been reading this Forum about job scene in Aussie, and its terrifying! Seems like the general job situation is really bad - I can't even think of moving unless I have a job in hand. But I'm at fault too man - have not really worked very hard on it also.... Basically, i think if Resource Sector is slow, then Safety jobs will be slow also. 
But I'm quite confident that this is just temporary, soon the Safety/OHS jobs will be very strong. This fielding will be short handed soon, just like in 2011/12.

Anyway, I'm doing CERT IV now, just need to do one course (Legal requirements) to get the certificate as they recognize S'pore quailifications...


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Bro,

Glad to hear from you.
Any idea whether I need to do CERT IV if I have a Oz safety degree which I did in PSB.


----------



## Striped Marlin (Nov 1, 2012)

Hell No!
If you have an Aussie OSH degree, that's top of the ladder man!


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Just finished my degree in dec last year.
Now I have to wait for the one year post qualification experience before I can apply for PR.
So I guess I'll be appying for my PR end of this year.


----------



## Striped Marlin (Nov 1, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Just finished my degree in dec last year.
> Now I have to wait for the one year post qualification experience before I can apply for PR.
> So I guess I'll be appying for my PR end of this year.


Congratalutions on your OSH degree! I heard that getting that degree from PSB is a long, painful, drawn out affair! So many people drop out...

You need 1 year post qualification experience? I didn't know that was a requirement.... Anyway, with your OSH degree, I think you can start applying for jobs in Aust. even now...

Of course, people say you need local experience, local contacts, local etc, etc, etc, but I personally think it all to do with skills shortages in OSH man....


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Ya, finally completed the degree.
Maybe I should just update my resume and start applying and
keep my fingers crossed. Hoping some employer will give me
an opprotunity to work in Oz.
I do see there are plenty of OSH jobs in Oz when i search in seek.


----------



## Striped Marlin (Nov 1, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Ya, finally completed the degree.
> Maybe I should just update my resume and start applying and
> keep my fingers crossed. Hoping some employer will give me
> an opprotunity to work in Oz.
> I do see there are plenty of OSH jobs in Oz when i search in seek.


Yes, why wait for 1 year?
If they need you, they will take you first...

keep in touch, if something comes up, i'll let you know...


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Bro, How are you?
It's been a looong time since I messaged you.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Are there Singapore Safety Officers who are or want to migrate to Oz, please join this thread to share your opinions and information.


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

i enrolled in certificate 4......


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

Three modules finished


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Certificate 4 in safety*



sajeesh salim said:


> Three modules finished


Bro, how are u?
So u have finished 4 modules in cert 4.
what's next?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Occupatonal Safety & Health Jobs In Australia*

Hi,
Does anyone have any info about Occupational Safety & Health related jobs in Australia?
Hope to hear from people in the same field.

Mike


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro, how are u?
> So u have finished 4 modules in cert 4.
> what's next?


one more module to go. Now I am trying to enrol to a online master course in safety and health(Curtain)... Also trying to do more online Australian courses, such as certificate 4 in training and assessment, forklift course etc..


----------



## Striped Marlin (Nov 1, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have any info about Occupational Safety & Health related jobs in Australia?
> Hope to hear from people in the same field.
> 
> Mike


Mike,
Market is tight at the moment.. was there in Jan/Feb this year. But you might strike it, if luck goes you way. Give it a shot. If i recall, you finished your Aussie degree in OHS right? Me i'm back in S'pore, but will go there in June again for job hunting.


----------



## Striped Marlin (Nov 1, 2012)

sajeesh salim said:


> one more module to go. Now I am trying to enrol to a online master course in safety and health(Curtain)... Also trying to do more online Australian courses, such as certificate 4 in training and assessment, forklift course etc..


Sajeesh,
Curtin is good. I have a friend who did the Masters course online. He said it was very manageable in spite of his work schedule (FIFO)


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Hello*



Striped Marlin said:


> Mike,
> Market is tight at the moment.. was there in Jan/Feb this year. But you might strike it, if luck goes you way. Give it a shot. If i recall, you finished your Aussie degree in OHS right? Me i'm back in S'pore, but will go there in June again for job hunting.


Bro,

It's been long time.

So how was your trip to Australia? Where did you go?
So how did you apply for jobs when you were there?

Bro, have you got your PR?

So you are going in June again. 

Can you give me some tips on Occupational Safety & Health job hunting in Australia?

Thanks bro.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Masters Degree In OSH*



Striped Marlin said:


> Sajeesh,
> Curtin is good. I have a friend who did the Masters course online. He said it was very manageable in spite of his work schedule (FIFO)


Bro, what is the course title?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

sajeesh salim said:


> one more module to go. Now I am trying to enrol to a online master course in safety and health(Curtain)... Also trying to do more online Australian courses, such as certificate 4 in training and assessment, forklift course etc..


Hi Sajeesh,

Have you got your PR?


----------



## Striped Marlin (Nov 1, 2012)

Mike_raj said:


> Bro,
> 
> It's been long time.
> 
> ...


Mike, hi... I was in Victoria, which is hardly the right place to look for OHS jobs! But that was more for settling the family in, looking for rental, buying car, looking for schools etc etc etc..
So not much effort was putting into looking for a job, honest.
But the good thing is, you will immediately see that OHS is a serious business in any company, big or small.
As for methods to look for jobs, I am not too confident about job search engines, like SEEK and others... Not sure of they really help you to get a job, or just collecting resumes. Seriously.

Anyway, maybe we can meet up for coffee one of these days, we can talk more about situation there... I'm in Pasir Panjang, near PSA. I'll PM you my number..


----------



## Striped Marlin (Nov 1, 2012)

Striped Marlin said:


> Sajeesh,
> Curtin is good. I have a friend who did the Masters course online. He said it was very manageable in spite of his work schedule (FIFO)


The course was "Master of Occupational Health and Safety", Curtin U.


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Sajeesh,
> 
> Have you got your PR?


Raj
Yes, I got PR and finished my initial entry..
I have completed certificate 4..


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Sajeesh,
> 
> Have you got your PR?





Striped Marlin said:


> The course was "Master of Occupational Health and Safety", Curtin U.


Hi bro,

They said me I should attend 4 days class in their WA campus..Could you PM me your number? Would like to talk to you..


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

Tertiary qualification is must bros and it can be done online..so don't watered your time..try to do as much as possible..before migrating to Ausis, we must have all our weapons..


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Workplace Safety & Health*

Hi Guys,

How are you doing ?


Mike


----------



## aneta92 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello guys,

I read all your posts because I am going to do the online course- Certificate IV Health and Safety. In February 2015 I arrived to Perth.
I have to enguire. * sajeesh salim* could you tell me where you did your online course? I wonder if is possible finished a course up to 5 months?

Best regards from Poland,


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

National safety council of australia..now I am doing diploma


----------



## aneta92 (Sep 6, 2014)

sajeesh salim said:


> National safety council of australia..now I am doing diploma


Thank you 

I just now enrolled for Certificate IV in CBD College because course was at an affordable price($ 499 online delivery). Sadly I don't have experience in this area. I think that at the beginning I'll have to find a apprenticeship or internship... 

Could you tell me whether you are satisfied with the diploma course?

Regards Aneta


----------



## Mumbai2Aus (Oct 21, 2014)

Mike, Sajeesh,

Any update on getting jobs?

Please advise


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Subscribing...


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

aneta92 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I just now enrolled for Certificate IV in CBD College because course was at an affordable price($ 499 online delivery). Sadly I don't have experience in this area. I think that at the beginning I'll have to find a apprenticeship or internship...
> 
> ...


i did not get you dear. what satisfaction you meant


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

Mumbai2Aus said:


> Mike, Sajeesh,
> 
> Any update on getting jobs?
> 
> Please advise


i have no idea dear. i am doing diploma now. Initially, i would prefer to do some odd jobs there. The idea behind is to catch up the communication. You know, for our profession, communication is vital.Give me a missed call to my number. i would prefer to talk to you.


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

i have successfully completed three modules, still 6 modules to go...The course is a bit tough, the assignment are scenario basis.Really have to read a lot and must familiar with australian standards


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

sajeesh salim said:


> i have successfully completed three modules, still 6 modules to go...The course is a bit tough, the assignment are scenario basis.Really have to read a lot and must familiar with australian standards


Hi Sajeesh,

How are you doing? So when do you plan to move permanently to Australia?

And how is the Diploma course?


Mike


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Sajeesh,
> 
> How are you doing? So when do you plan to move permanently to Australia?
> 
> ...


Mike,

coming June. Still i have to complete four more modules. Already competent for five modules.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

sajeesh salim said:


> Mike,
> 
> coming June. Still i have to complete four more modules. Already competent for five modules.


All the best, bro. 

Keep in touch.

Mike


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Guys

I have just passed my certificate IV WHS. Have 8 years of HSE experience. Currently working in Middle East but trying to find my way to get a job in Australia. Let's share experiences in HSE jobhunting


----------



## Mumbai2Aus (Oct 21, 2014)

Anybody interested in WhatsApp group?


----------



## fakhan (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi guys,

Anyone here working in environmental management discipline? Specially in oil & gas sector.

I would be interested to talk and discuss few points. Let me know, if anyone interested.

Thanks


----------



## Striped Marlin (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Fakhan, 

I've done some work in environmental management, mostly on offshore oil/gas support vessels though. Not on rigs itself. What might be your questions? if i know, ill try to help...


----------



## fakhan (Oct 27, 2013)

Striped Marlin said:


> Hi Fakhan,
> 
> I've done some work in environmental management, mostly on offshore oil/gas support vessels though. Not on rigs itself. What might be your questions? if i know, ill try to help...


Thank you for the response.

I have recently migrated and looking for opportunity in oil & gas sector. I have 09 years of environmental management background which include 06 years experience in oil & gas industry.

Need some good advice. I am already looking at Seek and other websites and applying for jobs but no success yet. I think, main reason for being unsuccessful is the no Australia experience. I am also looking for the entry level positions to get an entry in oil & gas industry.

So, can you suggest some advice, please?


----------



## Striped Marlin (Nov 1, 2012)

fakhan, the issue is the same with me unfortunately. 
I also cannot get in the local scene, as the no local experience can be a pain in the ass. From what i've been told by local headhunters, its a bit slow in the offshore sector, hiring has really taken a hit. But that shouldnt be a pull down factor.... you might just get lucky!


----------



## Striped Marlin (Nov 1, 2012)

Have you looked into Offshore Gorgon activities yet? I am currently trying over there... Chevron has some major works still going on over there... If anything comes up, i'll keep you informed. 
Ive done both OHS and Env related works, so i'm looking for either one... anything goes!


----------



## fakhan (Oct 27, 2013)

Striped Marlin said:


> Have you looked into Offshore Gorgon activities yet? I am currently trying over there... Chevron has some major works still going on over there... If anything comes up, i'll keep you informed.
> Ive done both OHS and Env related works, so i'm looking for either one... anything goes!


Thanks buddy for the quick response.

I am looking at onshore, as my whole work experience is onshore based. I also have done some work towards OHS, however; environment and regulatory compliance is my main area of expertise. I am consistently looking at major O&G companies including BP, Conocophilips, Chevron, Exxon, Woodside, etc. It is however; said in Australia that most of the jobs are given based on references. I am not sure, if this is the same case in O&G industry.


----------



## Striped Marlin (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes, its the same ... references are worth its weight in gold. But hang in there... anyway, like i said, im keeping options open for both fields. If i see any in Env, will keep you informed.... best rgds


----------



## fakhan (Oct 27, 2013)

Striped Marlin said:


> Yes, its the same ... references are worth its weight in gold. But hang in there... anyway, like i said, im keeping options open for both fields. If i see any in Env, will keep you informed.... best rgds


Thank you, really appreciate that. My inbox will always be open to hear something in future.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Any one applied for 190 under Safety Inspector here?


----------



## smccarthy (Aug 10, 2015)

Submitting documentation for the Safety Inspector 190 tonight and applied to the Master of Work, Health and Safety Occupational Hygiene for 2017 at UOW. Either way getting to Australia in the next 2-3 years.

How is the job market these days?


----------



## SG38 (Aug 24, 2015)

*HSE Jobs*

Hi, im lodging my Occupational safety & health advisor class 189 visa soon. Intending to migrate to Melbourne by June 2016. Have a masters in EHS from National University of Singapore. Not sure whether does the masters in Singapore will be any helpful there. Any advise?


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Hello*



sajeesh salim said:


> Mike,
> 
> coming June. Still i have to complete four more modules. Already competent for five modules.


Hi Sajeesh,

How are you? Are you in Australia now?

Hope to hear from you soon, bro.


Mike


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

SG38 said:


> Hi, im lodging my Occupational safety & health advisor class 189 visa soon. Intending to migrate to Melbourne by June 2016. Have a masters in EHS from National University of Singapore. Not sure whether does the masters in Singapore will be any helpful there. Any advise?


Hi Bro,

How is your 189 application getting on?

Masters in EHS will be good for your resume. But it's difficult to get jobs in Australia without the local experience. Sometimes luck plays a part also.

Mike


----------



## frozensky (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi, everyone!

This is my first post. A quick intro. I recently completed my BSc (Hons) in SHEM awarded by a U.K university. I have over 10 years of HS&E experience in various industries. My spouse and I are keen to move to Oz and we have checked with several Migration Agents (MA) that the assessing authority only takes into account post-education experience. Which means I can only try to apply 190 next year.

Has anyone actually found a job as a HSE practitioner in Oz and care to share the entire experience from going to interview, to settle in and work in Oz?

Appreciate it very much.

Thank you.


----------

